# Trovoada em Portugal (20 de Setembro 2007)



## Vince (20 Set 2007 às 12:39)

Tópico de compilação das fotografias e videos da instabilidade e trovoadas em Portugal no dia 20 de Setembro de 2007.
O seguimento detalhado desse dia (previsões, alertas, comentários, relatos, imagens de satélite, de radar, etc,etc) pode ser consultado no tópico "Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007"


----------



## spor (20 Set 2007 às 20:14)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*

Vim ver o fórum, ao ver as imagens aqui colocadas fui logo à janela. E de facto isto aqui em Elvas está com umas nuvens "jeitosas"...




























Do outro lado da janela elas estão mesmo muito escuras, mas as fotos não ficaram bem.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*

*Noite de trovoada:*

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x30y16_noite-de-trovoada_news"]Video Noite de trovoada - trovoada, raios, Estremoz, Alentejo - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/4LiCGfxlEBRBWlkj8&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/4LiCGfxlEBRBWlkj8[/ame]​


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 23:16)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*

*Festival eléctrico:*

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x30yc9_festival-electrico_news"]Video Festival elÃ©ctrico - Trovoada, raios, Estremoz, Alentejo - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3J08qL8SSWOpLlkpz&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3J08qL8SSWOpLlkpz[/ame]​


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Set 2007 às 23:23)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*

Pois é pessoal, aqui já esteve a bombar, mas mesmo assim a parte mais activa passou a sul.
De qualquer forma aqui ficam as fotos:

De tarde quem diria que iria haver alguma coisa?






Mas ao final da tarde, já se começava a ver qq coisa a aproximar





Depois foi este festival (Nota: As fotos foram tiradas à pouco, de noite, e não durante o dia)

























E finalmente um pequeno video:

Peço desculpa pela tremideira, mas as fotos foram tiradas à mão mesmo, sem suporte.


----------



## cloud9 (21 Set 2007 às 00:04)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*

Este inicio de noite foi brutal aqui pos lados de lisboa
Fica aqui apenas uma pequena amostra do festival.













Foi pena nao ter conseguido mostrar-vos uma coisa muito estranha que vi no ceu, algo numa forma de bola de cor mais quente que um raio, que apareceu das nuvens logo após um raio com contacto com o solo, alguem sabe me explicar o que era?


----------



## Kraliv (21 Set 2007 às 10:58)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*

Boas,



Deixo um registo da _festa_


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2007 às 14:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*

Olá a todos !
A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *16,3 ºC*.

Coloco aqui os vídeos da trovoada que ocorreu aqui nos últimos dias.

Desculpem o facto de a imagem não ser de grande qualidade, mas é que de noite com muita humidade no ar, a luz do telemóvel provoca a ilusão de «nevoeiro».


_Trovoada de domingo passado:_ (o minuto 3:50 do 2º vídeo é a melhor parte de todas) 




*...e a trovoada de ontem à noite ! Sem dúvida muito mais intensa !*
No entanto, não parece muito intensa porque nesta altura ainda estava a começar, ainda só tinha chovido um pouco. _
(Não fiz mais vídeos por ter receio de estragar o telemóvel com as descargas eléctricas cada vez mais próximas e intensas)._
O minuto 1:50 do 3º vídeo é a parte mais intensa.


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Set 2007 às 14:54)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*

Uma pequena amostra da trovoada de ontem á noite em Sintra mais propriamente em Vale Flores, S. Pedro de Penaferrim.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## spor (21 Set 2007 às 16:36)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*

Olá a todos. Ontem já não pude vir cá, porque o computador esteve desligado a noite toda para evitar "queimadelas" indesejadas.

Ontem à noite aqui em Elvas, choveu bastante durante uns 15 minutos, chegou mesmo a cair granizo e depois passou para um regime de aguaceiros. De fundo ouvíamos o agradável barulho da trovoada acompanhada de um festival fabuloso de relâmpagos.

Não sei se foi por ter conhecido o fórum ou não, mas desde que o conheço já assisti a duas sessões fantásticas de trovoada. A de ontem então foi fabulosa!!!

Deixo aqui dois vídeos de 30 seg. cada (não quero que apanhem uma grande seca) em infra-vermelhos. Filmei em infra-vermelhos pois vê-se melhor e é sempre diferente dos vídeos que aqui estão...

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x312uw_trovoada_travel"]Video trovoada - trovoada, em, elvas - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/4Cva4nvucHsNQllW0&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/4Cva4nvucHsNQllW0[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3135w_trovoada-2_travel"]Video trovoada 2 - trovoada, nocturna, 2 - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3DKtUNlo8D0i1lm2o&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/3DKtUNlo8D0i1lm2o[/ame]


----------



## jpgmn (21 Set 2007 às 20:16)

*Corroios 2007/09/20:*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Set 2007 às 00:37)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*

Aqui ficam umas fotos da trovoada de ontem !
Espero que gostem, pelo menos têm melhor qualidade.
Escolhi as melhores.

Foram tiradas por um Nokia N73 @ 3,2 MP, mas existe o contratempo de à noite as imagens não terem tão boa qualidade, embora tmb sejam razoavelmente boas. 
Não se esqueçam que, apesar de tudo, é um telemóvel e até é muito bom... 
Já agora, também tirei fotos às nebulosidade vertical e convectiva/de origem térmica !
Depois digam o que acharam...

[img=http://aycu34.webshots.com/image/29513/2003172341118429118_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu26.webshots.com/image/28905/2003117111150565728_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu17.webshots.com/image/27296/2003161026243161497_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu12.webshots.com/image/29611/2003121781673342765_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu03.webshots.com/image/29762/2003163417674190556_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu35.webshots.com/image/25754/2003166780147940861_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu32.webshots.com/image/28671/2003130714144875305_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu03.webshots.com/image/29802/2003167365498446194_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu06.webshots.com/image/27565/2003199936314875514_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu40.webshots.com/image/29119/2003105887270478144_rs.jpg]

Abraços !


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2007 às 09:39)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Aqui ficam umas fotos da trovoada de ontem !
> Espero que gostem, pelo menos têm melhor qualidade.
> Escolhi as melhores.
> 
> ...



Boas, tendo em conta que foram tiradas por um telemovel as fotos ficaram interessantes


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2007 às 11:03)

Mais uma fotografia, muito interessante, da noite de 20 de Setembro, no Parque das Nações, do André Felício:





© André Felício - http://f-stops.photopholio.com/


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2007 às 17:09)

O André Felício teve a amabilidade de me enviar mais algum material que tinha lá desta noite, não sendo tão perfeitas como a anterior em termos de fotografia, aqui no nosso Forum são sempre devidamente apreciadas, pois são na verdade também excelentes 





© André Felício - http://f-stops.photopholio.com/





© André Felício - http://f-stops.photopholio.com/





© André Felício - http://f-stops.photopholio.com/


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2007 às 19:57)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*

Felicito a todos os membros que se esforçaram e fizeram um óptimo trabalho na recolha de imagens e disponibilização no forum! 

Obrigado


----------



## Brigantia (24 Set 2007 às 17:42)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*



Minho disse:


> Felicito a todos os membros que se esforçaram e fizeram um óptimo trabalho na recolha de imagens e disponibilização no forum!
> 
> Obrigado


Idem. 
Estão todos de parabéns. 
Grandes registos


----------



## Brigantia (24 Set 2007 às 17:50)

jpgmn disse:


> *Corroios 2007/09/20:*



Temos artista
Bem vindo ao fórum. 



jpgmn disse:


>


Grande estreia no MeteoPT
Aparece mais vezes que o pessoal agradece...


----------



## Brigantia (24 Set 2007 às 17:55)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007*



cloud9 disse:


> Este inicio de noite foi brutal aqui pos lados de lisboa
> Fica aqui apenas uma pequena amostra do festival.
> 
> 
> ...



Grandes registos


----------



## mocha (8 Out 2007 às 16:28)

bem, mais vale tarde k nunca como se costuma dizer, ficam aqui 3 fotos, antes do festival electrico, os videos ainda tenho de pedir ajuda pra passar do tlm pra o pc


----------

